# Touring with Road bike attaching pannier/rack question. (Topeak/QR/Rack)



## samuel1604l (1 Aug 2011)

Hello there, I have a carbon fiber Boardman Road bike which I have it already shipped in France where I am going to do a week touring by myself from Paris to La Rochelle. I know that having pannier on a Race bike is not ideal but I really going to have the least as possible like literally just the minimum and will wash most of my clothes every night; a small pannier then would suffice. I don't want too much to get with the backpack thing since after 5 days this is probably going to be painful for my back (but would do it on the last resort if the rack is not possible).

I was thinking to buy something like that for the rack :

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/en/topeak-qr-beam-rack-rx-1/ 

but some questions if you guys knows :

1) What's the difference between the E-Type and V-Type
2) Did any of you guys used it, do you like it ?
3) does it fit weel on your bike?
4) Do I need to buy special pannier for this rack
5) Would you suggest some better rack/pannier for this type of road bike?

Thanks for Reading!


----------



## lpretro1 (1 Aug 2011)

If you have a carbon seatpost it would be best to avoid clampinging your pannier rack onto it. If your frame oes not have eyelets for a normal rack then you can fit one using various p-clips.


----------



## StuAff (2 Aug 2011)

Probably best to swap out your carbon post for an alloy one. Dellzeqq has used a Carradice SQR setup on his Colnago, with a carbon post, without issues though.


----------



## tbtb (2 Aug 2011)

If it's a factor for you, the listed weight on the wiggle site is off by 165g. Topeak put these racks at 545g, not wiggle's 380g.


----------



## YahudaMoon (2 Aug 2011)

Hi. What lpretro1 said

Just use a normal pannier rack £15 ? and use P Clips if you dont have eyelets

Cant comment on that rack from Wiggle ?


----------



## chris-s (2 Aug 2011)

I'd go with regular rack and p-clips, that what I used on my Bianchi along with a Carradice Camper Longflap saddlebag and it was great.

Chris


----------



## pshore (2 Aug 2011)

I have used a seat post rack on a short tour before. It was on my full suspension MTB and I carried 14kg on it (it said 12kg limit).

To be honest, even though it worked, it was a constant worry especially every time I went over a bump. I was just totally paranoid that it would snap and I would have no way to repair it.

I would definitely advise something else like a normal rack with p-clips, or get one that goes to the QR skewer. 

If you do go for a seat post rack: 

make sure it is not quick release (ie has allen key bolts) as I have heard bad things about them.
make sure your seat post clamp is very good. If you knock the rack it is easy to spin the seat post round which connects the rack and wheel.


----------



## jay clock (2 Aug 2011)

_*E-Type rack is straight, V-Type rack features a 'v-shape' bend for smaller framed bikes. It says on Wiggle....*_


----------



## StuAff (2 Aug 2011)

Don't use P-clips on a carbon frame, ever...


----------



## Alberto (2 Aug 2011)

I purchased one of those topeak straight racks (with side frames) to put on my road bike. Although I could not complain about their performance, it does make the bike feel very weird when loaded. It constantly shakes with every bump, and make the frame flex. I put two ortlieb classics on it with about 5 kg total, and still, made the bike very unstable. 

I eventually sold them because I too was scared about snapping the seatpost. Also, the bike behaves very differently, but again, road bikes are not mean to carry much stuff. My adivise:

- Carradice SQR (really happy with it, been on short tours already and you can pack everything you need in one of them)
- QR Skewer with eyelets (and appropiate seat clamp) to attach a normal rack to it. Have friends that went for this option, the only problem is taking the back wheel off in case of punctures. Other than that, a good choice.

Hope this helps

Alberto


----------



## jonas123 (10 Aug 2011)

I would go for the QR skewer. I just don't feel comfortable having a cantilevered rack stuck to my seatpost, and was never a fan of 'crushing' my frame with p-clips.


----------



## Zoof (11 Aug 2011)

samuel1604l said:


> Hello there, I have a carbon fiber Boardman Road bike which I have it already shipped in France where I am going to do a week touring by myself from Paris to La Rochelle. I know that having pannier on a Race bike is not ideal but I really going to have the least as possible like literally just the minimum and will wash most of my clothes every night; a small pannier then would suffice. I don't want too much to get with the backpack thing since after 5 days this is probably going to be painful for my back (but would do it on the last resort if the rack is not possible). I was thinking to buy something like that for the rack : http://www.wiggle.co...beam-rack-rx-1/ but some questions if you guys knows : 1) What's the difference between the E-Type and V-Type 2) Did any of you guys used it, do you like it ? 3) does it fit weel on your bike? 4) Do I need to buy special pannier for this rack 5) Would you suggest some better rack/pannier for this type of road bike? Thanks for Reading!


 Hi all I use P Clips then 2 thin-walled stainless steel pipe 15 mm.  Down the side's of the pannier carrier resting on the p clips (type) fixed with 2 crossed plastic ties. To this you clip on the panniers. Lower the pipe so that the bottom of the pannier is 23mm from floor. With the weight much lower, this will give you a very stable bike.   You will need to make a dérailleur guard, so the pannier wont push on it.  You could use the same technique just on the bike frame; a real lightweight rig! if you can make a bracket for the seat stem; this will give you a very lightweight rig! I have used this method for 4k miles, so it's well tried and tested. If you need a pic just let me know and I will post it. Zoof


----------



## ellie (13 May 2013)

Hi there,

I'm assuming you have now completed your touring, hope it was enjoyable. A friend and myself are cycling and camping across France next week so I'm looking to get a rack for my carbon framed road bike, I figured I've got three options, so if anyone can elaborate/inform I would be grateful!

http://www.axiomgear.com/products/gear/racks/streamliner-series/streamliner-road-dlx/
http://www.topeak.com/products/Racks/RXBeamRack_w_side_frameE-Type
http://www.carradice.co.uk/products/other/sqrclamp


----------



## TheDoctor (14 May 2013)

Cycle camping on a carbon-framed road bike?
I really, really wouldn't.


----------



## ellie (14 May 2013)

Too late, I set off on Sunday! Can I ask, why not?


----------



## snorri (14 May 2013)

People tend to buy carbon bikes for lightness and speed, neither of which is important when plodding along on a tour where you need a bike that is rugged enough to take knocks and carry a heavy load, also "road" bikes have narrow tyres unsuitable for the varying road conditions a tourer is likely to encounter.
The Axiom video makes great play of the aerodynamic design, but aerodynamics are not important at touring speeds, also aluminium racks tend to fail at the welds under load IME, better with steel. The narrow top of the Axiom rack will make it difficult to attach luggage securely.


----------



## jjb (14 May 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> Cycle camping on a carbon-framed road bike?
> I really, really wouldn't.


Other frame materials may tend to have more room for error but if this is the bike and the choice is this bike or sit at home, it's quite possible to have an enjoyable time _with this bike_, imho. The frame is less stressed by a 70kg rider with a 5kg rucksack than by an 80kg average dumpy fellow, seems to me - not saying any of us are dumpy, I hasten to add!

Your goal is to keep the luggage light, and carry it in a way that doesn't multiply the forces on the frame. One of the racks you suggest has a 7kg limit, so looks like you have the luggage weight nice and low, good start.

Of the three options you give, I vote for the axiom streamliner first, because it rests the weight on the axle and allows you to carry impressively bulky stuff while your pal takes the compact heavy stuff. The Axiom Journey is a similar option maybe.

Second best option is the SQR thing, though not a good move if you have a carbon seatpost.

I don't think the beam rack (third option) has any advantages here. The weight sits out further than the SQR, so the forces are higher.


----------



## Cycleops (18 May 2013)

samuel1604l said:


> Thanks for Reading!



I know it's a nice place to live but.......


----------



## Aushiker (18 May 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> Cycle camping on a carbon-framed road bike?
> I really, really wouldn't.


 
James rode around 4,000 km from Darwin to Perth as part of his Ride to Prevent Suicide on a carbon frame pulling an Extrawheel Voyager trailer. His route included the Gibb River Road







Regards
Andrew


----------



## Cycleops (18 May 2013)

TheDoctor said:


> Cycle camping on a carbon-framed road bike?
> I really, really wouldn't.



Never say never.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 May 2013)

Well, using a trailer is a whole 'nother option.
Anyway, just because someone's done it doesn't mean to say it's a good idea.
I still wouldn't go cycle camping on a carbon bike. I defy anyone to get luggage, sleeping bag, tent and all the rest down to the 7kg limit of one of the racks mentioned in the OP. Hells teeth, I've done a weekend tour on a carbon road bike, but my luggage weighed about 3 kg. If I'd taken my tent, sleeping bag and Thermarest that would have gone up to 7 kg and I wouldn't have even had a spare pair of undies...


----------



## Simon_m (20 May 2013)

I used one of these:
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/0060/0079.htm
Great bags with plenty of room. Water proof, can carry it off the bike, stylist and British made

Bracket looks like this:
http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/transam-2012/0054/0047.htm


----------

